# half lap vs mortis and tenon



## spongebrain (Jun 1, 2009)

I am making dining chairs, and trying to figure out the best way to make the joints. My design has the cross bracing for the legs at angles, so those joints would be at about 45 degrees. I had planned on using half lap joints, but I started researching and found that the mortis and tenon is the most popular joint for chair making. 

How do the two compare in terms of strength? Second, will a half lap joined chair sell for less than a mortis and tenon joined chair?


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know much but I understand the m/t joint to be stronger because of the increased surface area for gluing and it would be structurally stronger for reasons I can't explain but can assume


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Lap joints are stronger when glued IMHO, but usually not used in furniture because the end grains shows on both sides of the joint.


----------



## Bob156235 (Jun 10, 2009)

*M&T or Half-Laps*

Half laps are definely stronger when made correctly. As far as showing end grain, stop short of lapping the entire width of the dato'ed peice. 

When you use unconventional furniture designs, it may require unconventional joinery methods.


----------

